# Another Press Brake



## Hawkeye (Oct 20, 2013)

I finally got my small (9 1/2") press brake finished today. I didn't think I'd need anything much bigger than that. Besides, that's how long the piece was that I chose for the upper bar.



The base was cut from a 12" length of 2" x 2" steel. I decided to cut the groove 1" x 1/2" in one pass to learn more about using a horizontal mill. The cutter is 6" diameter by 1" wide, running at 98 RPM.





The angles on the top bar were cut with a 60[SUP]o[/SUP] cutter, turning the bar around for each cut to ensure that the bevels were centred. The crown was slightly rounded using the right-hand cutter, then a secondary bevel was added with the middle cutter.





A couple of 5/8" rods, two springs, some pipe made up the rest of the unit. I tried it out on a piece of 1" x 1/4" steel bar. It took only 5 tons to bend that size.


----------



## David (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice job Hawkeye!  How thick of material can you bend to 90 degree do you think?

David


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 21, 2013)

David said:


> Nice job Hawkeye!  How thick of material can you bend to 90 degree do you think?
> 
> David


Here's some info that might help http://www.americanmachinetools.com/pressure_table.htm


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 21, 2013)

I kind of designed it with 1/4" in mind. Anything thicker and I'm more likely to weld something up rather than bend it.


----------

